# Michigan's Tallest Tree



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Quack Addict said:


> That's cool. I had no idea there was a registry for big trees like that.
> 
> It has been about 5 years but assuming it's still standing, I know of a huge white pine in the lower peninsula that would likely give that one a run for its money height-wise. Kind of an odd duck of a tree. It's the only pine around and towers over everything else in the area.
> 
> How would one go about accurately estimating the height of a tree without surveying equipment?



Easy trig it, laser the distance from the tree then laser the highest point from the same location.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Chessieman said:


> Easy trig it, laser the distance from the tree then laser the highest point from the same location.


Yeah that would work on flat, level ground where you can stretch out a level line from the base. But if you're measuring something 150+' tall in the woods, that flat and level part can be a challenge. 

The huge white pine I know of is pretty much on top of a hill so getting flat and level with the base on any side would require a bucket truck. Or you'd have to get creative and calculate the effective height of an obtuse angle. With the shop tools and range finder most guys have it would all add error. No big deal, more of a curiousity than anything. I don't have plans or cause to revisit that spot. Except to measure the height of a tree


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

onlinebiker said:


> With an acccurate tape measure - an inclinometer or a good level and protractor....(an adjustible machinists protractor works well)
> 
> Sight the top most point of the tree at 45 degrees. The distance to the top is the same as the distance away from the spot directly under the top point sighted. (Level to the base)


Simple geometry.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I quite look forward to driving the Peshekee Grade again some day. OK, well, my truck doesn’t look forward to it, particularly the south end. But do look forward to getting “back up in there.”


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> Yes, but that was a long time ago and I do not recall if any had been removed yet, but I do not think so. FM
> 
> 
> Most any forester would have a hand held clinometer. I am sure that is what Byron used to measure the height of the tree in the article. FM


Rather than try to explain, this youtube video explains what a clinometer is and how it is used in less than four minutes. Using a clinometer to measure tree height - YouTube FM


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

B.Jarvinen said:


> I quite look forward to driving the Peshekee Grade again some day. OK, well, my truck doesn’t look forward to it, particularly the south end. But do look forward to getting “back up in there.”


Rough Road for sure ,pulling a trailer gotta creep along....


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

textox said:


> Rough Road for sure ,pulling a trailer gotta creep along....


It’s been paved. I went down it in may and thought I was gonna have to leave the car on the side of the road in pieces. Went down in September and it was smooth as glass.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> I remember going to the Estivant Pines 40 some years ago.


Very cool place.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

textox said:


> My best friend had a cabin close by and near McCormick near Wildcat canyon rd.The logger that first logged the property
> cut trees there that he (the logger) built a cabin near Peshekee grade road that was 3 boards to a square from trees cut on my friends property.That area had some giant White Pines.One stump in view of his cabin was over 60" across!


Love peshekee grade


----------

